# 21.9.2.v4



## chuvak (Jul 22, 2006)

TiVo Bolt just updated to 21.9.2.v4 from 21.9.1.v14. 

After restart, there was a message about AutoSkip being available.

Alexa still will not change my channel with CEC enabled. There are some font size changes on the Network Settings page.

Also, the HD Menu Software Version and HD Menu Client Core Version on the System Information page now says "mira-4-7" where I believe it was 4-6 previously. Maybe the transfer bug is fixed?


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Mine are getting the update now. Also the update page is updated... Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you for the post. When the release notes are put on the web site I will release them here, edited like I did for the last release. BTW, you are correct: it was 4-6


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

markjrenna said:


> Mien are getting the update now. Also the update page is updated... Tivo Customer Support Community


Following your link I still see the v14 release notes.

From the TE3 release notes:
*Last Modified Date*
8/27/2019 6:06 PM


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

I got this update yesterday. I don't know if I'm seeing things, but the font on the guide seems larger and easier to read now.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

chuvak said:


> Alexa still will not change my channel with CEC enabled.


I'm not having any issues with Alexa changing channels by name or channel number on any of my devices with this or the previous update, but since I didn't look back to previous posts to check the particulars of your issue, my experience may not be relevant.



Adam C. said:


> I got this update yesterday. I don't know if I'm seeing things, but the font on the guide seems larger and easier to read now.


It does seem to me that they tweaked the fonts with this one, but it's also possible we're sharing a delusion. I've never paid that much attention to them.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I notice the difference in the font on the guide as well. We can't all be seeing things lol. The font on the network settings page where it shows IP mac address etc has been made much smaller and a lighter grey. Even the text on the channel icons seem bigger and easier to read.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

The Guide font is absolutely different and a little bigger - easier to read at the expense of not seeing as much information until you waste time trying to navigate to the particular cell to see the whole thing. Kind of a trade-off to me.


----------



## jcddc (Sep 20, 2006)

Glad to see I'm no longer the only one with these updates. The fonts have definitely been tweaked--I first noticed it in the update page, where they're smaller for the text about the most recent update.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Adam C. said:


> I got this update yesterday. I don't know if I'm seeing things, but the font on the guide seems larger and easier to read now.


I checked it versus one that has not updated yet. It is larger. I find it harder to read because it is so big and crowds the boxes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

While I can see the larger font with the guide, I wish TiVo would hold back on the dim text. I'm using a basic Roamio. I remember when 20.7.2 was released and the Premiere people were posting how bright all the text had become. It was brighter. The Roamio didn't change and there was no Bolt. Now they should compare the software on the Bolt vs. the Roamio and notice that most "side" text is almost invisible. Network settings is a good example. The larger font in the guide is probably due to feedback from older users who have their 32" sets 10 feet away. But why bother to include the network logo up with the text. At 5' there's no way you can read Comedy Central. The time is so dim, why bother? Anyhow, here I sit waiting for release notes.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

got the update. didn't notice any difference in the guide text. 

the text on the Roamio in general isn't as good as it was pre-Hydra. And then (something like) getting to show info is harder than it should be. IT's a pain doing it through the guide. Usually involves extra button presses. What's funny is the info pops right up when you hit the info button on a recording under My Shows. But if you do that in the guide you're usually met with arrowing down to get to "MOre info." And then sometimes you have to request even more info after that to see certain details.

Also still a pet peeve that recording from the guide isn't a one button press affair. Neither is canceling a recording from the guide afaik. Boggles my mind.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Got the update and the message but I already had auto skip so.. didn't notice fonts but maybe I'll look again with eyes open


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought something had changed. Now I wonder what really changed? LOL I too got a message this morning on the "skip" etc. but my TiVo already had that adjustment in settings before.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TexasDVR said:


> I thought something had changed. Now I wonder what really changed? LOL I too got a message this morning on the "skip" etc. but my TiVo already had that adjustment in settings before.


I really think the marketing department is on crack. They Tweet about 10 times every day. It's usually a stupid poll.

My cable company started using the Arris/TiVo with TE4 a month back. Now almost every localized commercial has "TiVo Experience" at the end. Today I saw a billboard with it. But I have yet to see one new subscriber find TCF with Google. I wonder. I only know two (maybe three) TiVo users on my company's feed that are members. Jed1 and me.


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

Is anybody seeing this update on TE3? That's what I'm on - current version level I'm seeing is 20.7.4.RC42-840-6-840. Or will only Tivos running TE4 be updated?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

AZrob said:


> Is anybody seeing this update on TE3? That's what I'm on - current version level I'm seeing is 20.7.4.RC42-840-6-840. Or will only Tivos running TE4 be updated?


I don't work for TiVo, but TE3 has not had an update in over a year and I don't expect it to ever receive one.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Adam C. said:


> I got this update yesterday. I don't know if I'm seeing things, but the font on the guide seems larger and easier to read now.


Same here. Did TiVo remove a line to increase the font?
I'm getting 8 lines/page now, but don't recall if it was 8 before.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

I got this update on my BOLT and WHAM .. my Amazon Prime and Netflix will connect but they will not stream. I'm doing the solution to this problem that worked once before. Hopefully it will work again.

Unable to stream Netflix and Amazon

Glad to report that the "fix" suggested by Tivo Support in the previous situation has worked again in this situation. This time it took about 35 min after doing the fix before streaming returned to normal.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

xberk said:


> I got this update and WHAM .. my Amazon Prime and Netflix will connect but they will not stream. I'm doing the solution to this problem that worked once before. Hopefully it will work again.
> 
> Unable to stream Netflix and Amazon


I just tried Prime and had no issues with streaming. Roamio.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Tony_T said:


> Same here. Did TiVo remove a line to increase the font?
> I'm getting 8 lines/page now, but don't recall if it was 8 before.


Always been 8. Looks like they just increased the font in the box itself


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

compnurd said:


> Always been 8. Looks like they just increased the font in the box itself


They did. It is too crowded now.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

chuvak said:


> Also, the HD Menu Software Version and HD Menu Client Core Version on the System Information page now says "mira-4-7" where I believe it was 4-6 previously. Maybe the transfer bug is fixed?


Nope. I just transferred two recordings. One played through, but the other froze at 40 minutes.


----------



## AmiraTech (Mar 11, 2019)

This updated added HDR support and I can confirm my Bolt now streams Netflix in 4K HDR. The setting is in the Video section.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

AmiraTech said:


> This updated added HDR support and I can confirm my Bolt now streams Netflix in 4K HDR. The setting is in the Video section.


HDR support has been there for awhile


----------



## jakezilla (Oct 30, 2017)

Got the update last night and noticed tonight while flipping between several football games that I don't get the live TV channel. If I select a different channel in the guide (ie: going from Pac12 -> ESPN -> ABC) it starts playing at the exact point when I left that channel instead of going to the live stream. Kind of annoying while trying to watch several different games live. Anyone else experiencing this? Is this a bug or a feature?


----------



## AmiraTech (Mar 11, 2019)

compnurd said:


> HDR support has been there for awhile


I check my video settings weekly and I can say with absolute certainty that HDR was not an option for me before Friday.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

I signed up all of my TiVo TSN’s for beta quite a while back and all of them have gotten the 21.9.2.v4 update within the last week with a single forced call or an already waiting pending restart except for one and oddly it’s the most recent hardware I own. My 1st Gen Bolt, two Roamio Plus, Roamio OTA, and 1st Gen Mini units all have the new software. Oddly enough it’s the newer 4K Mini Vox that is still stuck on 21.9.1.v14, even after daily TiVo “calls”, reboots, and even a power cycle. Go figure.....


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

AmiraTech said:


> I check my video settings weekly and I can say with absolute certainty that HDR was not an option for me before Friday.



Right; it was available for Netflix and Vudu I think in that HDR could actually happen if the TV supported it, but there was no option.

It's hard to see why an option is necessary, as a TiVo should be able to figure out from the HDMI protocol whether it's talking to an HDR supporting device. Perhaps some TVs choke on HDR and need to be protected from themselves when they get full of themselves and pretend HDR works for them.​


----------



## JimT48 (Jun 8, 2019)

My Bolt OTA received the update a few days ago. I'm still waiting for it on my 3 4K Mini Vox boxes that I've tried to force a "call" and even a reboot on one of them.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

AmiraTech said:


> I check my video settings weekly and I can say with absolute certainty that HDR was not an option for me before Friday.


Sorry it took you so long but Vudu app has supported HDR for about 10 months and Netflix about 6. To be clear AGAIN. The option in video settings is irrelevant. HDR has been there and working regardless if there was an option in the video settings


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

jakezilla said:


> Got the update last night and noticed tonight while flipping between several football games that I don't get the live TV channel. If I select a different channel in the guide (ie: going from Pac12 -> ESPN -> ABC) it starts playing at the exact point when I left that channel instead of going to the live stream. Kind of annoying while trying to watch several different games live. Anyone else experiencing this? Is this a bug or a feature?


I flip between channels using the Tuners option and I've occasionally noticed that when I leave a channel it gets paused. I've been seeing this problem for awhile, it certainly pre-dates the v4 update we got this week.

I *think* that sometimes it "fixes" itself...but I usually reboot my TiVo and that fixes the problem.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

Harold Thomson said:


> My Bolt OTA received the update a few days ago. I'm still waiting for it on my 3 4K Mini Vox boxes that I've tried to force a "call" and even a reboot on one of them.


Thanks Harold! Nice to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

No update on my Mini Vox. Host received it on Tuesday. Host is a Roamio.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Also have the update here, on my Roamio OTA and Mini.

This update finally fixed a bug with setting some OnePass & Recording Options under User Preferences. Changes to some options wouldn't stick under 21.9.1.x.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

I actually used the "What to watch" menu quite a bit and was very familiar with getting around and see what was on in different categories. Not sure this change was necessary, seems to have less filter options now. I would prefer to see each list in a grid style, that seems to be gone.


----------



## chuvak (Jul 22, 2006)

mjthor1 said:


> I actually used the "What to watch" menu quite a bit and was very familiar with getting around and see what was on in different categories. Not sure this change was necessary, seems to have less filter options now. I would prefer to see each list in a grid style, that seems to be gone.


I just noticed the "What to watch" change as well. Appears to be completely redone. They killed the video window, with no option to bring it back. I'll have to play around with it more to see if it's actually an improvement or not.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

I finally just got this release but they didn't fix the following issue:
On The To Do List, if you delete the final entry for any particular day, the cursor jumps next to the end of the list, many days ahead.
I forgot how I can report this to TiVo. Can anybody tell me?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, one of the most important things to me is transferring (not streaming) shows between my Tivos. All my Tivos are on TE3 except one Bolt I use to test/experiment with TE4. When they do TE4 software updates I go test if I can use Tivo online to transfer shows from my TE3 devices to the TE4 Bolt (I just got the latest TR4 update so tested again). Here is what I tested this time.

Used Tivo online to tranfer a couple 3 hour movies from a TE3 Roamio to the TE4 Bolt. As usual they SEEMED to transfer ok, get the entire green bar and shows full time. BUT still does not work, one of the movies stops about 20 minutes in, the other about 30 minutes in. Frozen. Same thing as always.................

This time I decided to test further. I transferred the 2 movies back to the Roamio. And yes, they freeze up even when back on the Roamio. So whatever happens to them when transferred to the TE4 Bolt becomes permanent I guess, problem remains when transferring back to the TE3 device they were originally recording on.

I tried one other thing I have not tried before. I transferred a hour HD show from the TE4 Bolt to the TE3 Roamio. Directly since TE4 to TE3, no Tivo online needed. This time I took it a step further, once I transferred the show from the TE4 Bolt to the TE3 Roamio I then used Tivo online to transfer the show back to the TE4 Bolt from the TE3 Roamio. Guess what, it seems to have worked, does not freeze up (only 1 hour show but all my tests have never made it to an hour without freezing.) So it seems if a show was recorded on the TE4 Bolt then transferred to the TE3 Roamio then transferred back to the TE4 Bolt it does work.......

One thing I have not tested is using Tivo online to transfer between two TE4 devices. Since I only have one TE4 device.

Maybe this will help them fix the "bug" if they care, not sure how many people have devices on both OS and like to transfer back and forth.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh cr*p, I wanted to clean up those recordings that freeze in case they might cause a problem with the drives. On the TE4 Bolt no problem, deleted the bad recordings then permanently deleted them. But the Roamio, the bad recordings I transferred back from the TE4 Bolt, I cannot delete them. I hit delete but they just stay, do not go into the deleted items folder. I guess will try rebooting the Roamio or what is that command which resets the menu? Not happy right now, may have to try the kickstart 58? if nothing simpler clears it up.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Anyone having an issue where when you swap to another tuner, all the tuners in the background PAUSE? The one I am watching stays currently, but when I swap to another tuner, the playback will be where it was, when I swapped off it. If it was past a half hr, I am at the beginning of the buffer.

This is EXTREMELY annoying.

**EDIT**
Seems a reboot has fixed it. Not sure what caused it though as it was not doing this after its initial reboot after the update.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, I've seen this too. I switch tuners a lot, using the Tuners menu. It's annoying to return to a channel, find it playing, but at the point where you left the channel.

I *think* sometimes it fixes itself, but like you, I've rebooted to fix the problem too.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> I checked it versus one that has not updated yet. It is larger. I find it harder to read because it is so big and crowds the boxes.


Yeah agreed. The guide now uses a larger font than the rest of the guide UI, for some reason. It's annoying. At least give us the option to make it smaller in the guide like it used to be so I can see more information per screen and have it be easier to read.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

I like the larger font on the guide screen much better than before


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Why can't they just make it one button press to record something in the guide?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

trip1eX said:


> Why can't they just make it one button press to record something in the guide?


Because they don't know if you want just that showing or a 1P..?


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

rjrsouthwest said:


> I like the larger font on the guide screen much better than before


X2

Wife and I love the larger font n the guide. Of course, we're old....so eyesight is at a premium!


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Obviously not a dramatic change to the Guide font. I didn't even notice it. Will pay closer attention this evening.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

I like the enlarged font, but especially the larger logos because even with good vision, those suckers were tiny.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

smark said:


> I like the enlarged font, but especially the larger logos because even with good vision, those suckers were tiny.


TiVo stole some points from Network Settings.


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

hapster85 said:


> Obviously not a dramatic change to the Guide font. I didn't even notice it.


You need these then.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

So did they make the font back to like it is in TE3?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Because they don't know if you want just that showing or a 1P..?


1 press to record. Press record again to bring up 1P menu. or better yet auto 1P with default options. Press a 3rd time to go back to the state before 1st button press.


----------



## JimT48 (Jun 8, 2019)

Harold Thomson said:


> My Bolt OTA received the update a few days ago. I'm still waiting for it on my 3 4K Mini Vox boxes that I've tried to force a "call" and even a reboot on one of them.


It's Wednesday, September 4 and my 3 Mini Vox have finally updated.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Harold Thomson said:


> It's Wednesday, September 4 and my 3 Mini Vox have finally updated.


My Mini got it also. Still no release notes.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> My Mini got it also. Still no release notes.


Will probably be at V12 before we get notes


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

DeltaOne said:


> Yes, I've seen this too. I switch tuners a lot, using the Tuners menu. It's annoying to return to a channel, find it playing, but at the point where you left the channel.
> 
> I *think* sometimes it fixes itself, but like you, I've rebooted to fix the problem too.


Isn't "where you left off" exactly where you would want to start watching again?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mattyro7878 said:


> Isn't "where you left off" exactly where you would want to start watching again?


Not for live TV, unless I hit "pause"...


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Because they don't know if you want just that showing or a 1P..?


MCE solved this over a decade ago - press record once for just that show, press it again for series and press it again to clear state. Show state with one red record circle or (IIRC two red circles) or none. Guess for tivo it would be the 1 check mark vs the multiple check marks....


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

alexb said:


> MCE solved this over a decade ago - press record once for just that show, press it again for series and press it again to clear state. Show state with one red record circle or (IIRC two red circles) or none. Guess for tivo it would be the 1 check mark vs the multiple check marks....


DirecTV does the same thing, one press for episode, 2 presses for series, and 3 presses cancels it.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Did this break Tivo Desktop? I’m not sure when I got it, but Tivo desktop now gives me an error I’ve never seen before and won’t show my list of shows. There’s a test in Tivo desktop I’d never used before which within seconds shows it can see my Bolt, and acts like everything’s normal, but it doesn’t actually work. 

I’ve noticed that this update changes the fan speeds...the previous version ran the bolt LOUD and kept temps to 57c ish. The new one sounds more like it used to, which is great, though it’s like 67c. The bolt hardware is just garbage is the issue, as neither high temps nor loud noise is acceptable, but oh well...


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2009)

Chuck_IV said:


> Anyone having an issue where when you swap to another tuner, all the tuners in the background PAUSE? The one I am watching stays currently, but when I swap to another tuner, the playback will be where it was, when I swapped off it. If it was past a half hr, I am at the beginning of the buffer.
> 
> This is EXTREMELY annoying.
> 
> ...


Just like several others who have posted, I have seen that problem too. Also, sometimes the pause will not work at all when you change tuners. A reboot fixes that issue too but it quickly returns. Hopefully this will be fixed soon.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I hope they fix what to watch. They give you more categories but it’s not in grid display so for me it’s absolutely useless. Am I alone on this?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I find it easier to view with TiVo online http://online.tivo.com/start/watch/MoviesTVE
or the iPhone/iPad App.


----------



## 01jmac (Apr 7, 2009)

Paw Paw said:


> Just like several others who have posted, I have seen that problem too. Also, sometimes the pause will not work at all when you change tuners. A reboot fixes that issue too but it quickly returns. Hopefully this will be fixed soon.


I have had this happen a few times lately. I discovered that starting/resuming playback of a previously recorded program then returning to live tv seems to fix it without a reboot.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Tony_T said:


> Same here. Did TiVo remove a line to increase the font?
> I'm getting 8 lines/page now, but don't recall if it was 8 before.


Guide is larger and off screen text it seems to me!


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Puppy76 said:


> Did this break Tivo Desktop? I'm not sure when I got it, but Tivo desktop now gives me an error I've never seen before and won't show my list of shows. There's a test in Tivo desktop I'd never used before which within seconds shows it can see my Bolt, and acts like everything's normal, but it doesn't actually work.
> 
> .


my tivo desktop from Bolt to PC is now dead too, but Premiere to PC still works


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

Since this last update my Mini's have been having issues. On two separate occasions I found that the Mini had completely frozen (this was after 12+ hours of not being used). I had to do a hard reset to get it back up and running. On my other mini I was scrolling through the guide and it completely crashed, causing the device to reboot on it's own. Lastly, I often notice that when changing channels on live TV, the channel changes but the video playback is in slow motion and there is no audio. I have to change the channel and then change it back and then it works properly. This has happened on both of my Mini's.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Adam C. said:


> Since this last update my Mini's have been having issues. On two separate occasions I found that the Mini had completely frozen (this was after 12+ hours of not being used). I had to do a hard reset to get it back up and running. On my other mini I was scrolling through the guide and it completely crashed, causing the device to reboot on it's own. Lastly, I often notice that when changing channels on live TV, the channel changes but the video playback is in slow motion and there is no audio. I have to change the channel and then change it back and then it works properly. This has happened on both of my Mini's.


No problems with my 2 minis! Rock solid.


----------



## Tron59 (Feb 1, 2014)

V7Goose said:


> The Guide font is absolutely different and a little bigger - easier to read at the expense of not seeing as much information until you waste time trying to navigate to the particular cell to see the whole thing. Kind of a trade-off to me.


I don't like the bigger fonts at all. Please make this an option. And what's with the last line pushing TIVO+? TIVO+ should be a streaming app icon. If I want it I'll add it. But don't waste a line in the guide. Especially now that there are less lines to boot. Please please get rid of this or again make it an option like TiVo suggestions. I can choose not to see that. I should be able to choose not to see you pushing TIVO+ streaming on the guide. I'm sure TiVo+ will be a good service but don't force watch you advertising every channel while scrolling through my guide. Thank you.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Got V5 last night on my Roamio. I’ve seen a few others mention it but didn’t see a new dedicated thread yet. Anyone know the changes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Noelmel said:


> Got V5 last night on my Roamio. I've seen a few others mention it but didn't see a new dedicated thread yet. Anyone know the changes?


Thread here from Tuesday.

21.9.6.v5

Scott


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks on my phone it didn’t show up for some reason! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

